# New treadmill!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty stocked. I won a True 825 commercial treadmill in an auction at work today. We're putting in a new workout facility, and they decided to auction off the old equipment. Since this treadmill happens to be an extra long (63") model, I figured it would be perfect for Pimg. In the pics you can see a "standard" length machine behind it. Unfortunately, I didn't see the clause in the sale that I can't remove it from the building until next weekend. Still- we'll have a treadmill for rainy days at my house shortly! I'm very excited!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure why the forum is displaying the pictures wrong. How about inline:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How do you teach your dog to use it?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I dunno- probably the same as any other "trick" or command. There's a ton of videos on youtube of training dogs to use a treadmill. I will use a couple of those.

It's the basics, really-

Get the dog used to simply walking across it
Get the dog used to standing on it.
Turn the machine on at a VERY slow pace- as in .1mph and help the dog to understand the concept. You can craddle them with your legs. Dog is on a lead at this point.
Slowly- as in over weeks- increase the speed.
Eventually remove the lead.
Lots of treats throughout the whole process


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think this is a pretty good video explaining it. It's long at over 9 mins. I think I basically summed it up above


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice large platform for a dog! I have an incline and it's not long enough for Sage to go full stride.

Watch out for poop! My brothers Weimeraner poops all the time when using it


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Haha- that's crazy! Never heard of dogs pooping while walking/running!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yeah... lucy's pooped on it before. I put her on it once before she did her morning business. She was in full stride and just let go.

I always make sure she goes outside before hitting the treadmill and it hasn't been a problem since. Lesson learned.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Nice! We have a True 350, great brand.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I use mine with 3 of my dogs and they took to it right away. Sasha gets a little nervous on it. I play meditation music and speak softly when they are on it. Meika is up to 3 mph on it but Macy loves it the most. Mine is long enough for my great
Dane. It's 8 ft long with a 12% incline.

And umm no pooping ! To me ,that would be from stress so start in small sessions don't even turn it on if they look really scared until they relax.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Great video it was very helpful. Duh I did not even think of it being mental exercise but makes sense. I have a longer treadmill too so now I am excited to get Max trained!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg got an opportunity to try out her new treadmill tonight. I walked her across it a couple times with it off, but this was no big deal. Because of Agility, she's learning to jump up on things anyway. I turned it on .1mph and walked her across it a couple more times pausing just long enough for her to realize it was moving. When she decided to face forward (which took only two more times) I bumped it up to 1mph. From there, this video takes place:





I think she will do just fine and will probably really enjoy getting up to a more normal speed. I just wanted to go slow and have a fantastic first experience. I'd say she did really great!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey she did great for the first time! What a good girl


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kris10 said:


> Hey she did great for the first time! What a good girl


Yeah- can you believe it? She'd not even SEEN a treadmill let alone gotten on one less then five mins prior to the start of this video! haha!


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha love how she kept looking at you like "what's this now? We're not going to go outside to walk anymore? "


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I finally got the treadmill released to me today. Here's some pics. The treadmill is a True 825, you can find the specs here: True 825 ZTX Treadmill | GymStore.com

Particularly interesting is the weight: 400lbs! Luckily, I was able to use the scissor lift (and a friend) to help get it into my car. A couple straps later, I drove it home and let Pimg out to see what she thought:









Now you might be wondering- how does one unload a 400lb chunk of steel by themselves. Well- haha- let me tell you: carefully! I slide the back end onto the ground being careful not to set the front end on the bumper (it was resting on the hatch area). I then put jack stands under it, but it was still top heavy. So I used a jack to support the front just enough so it was no longer sitting on the car. Then I put the car in neutral and rolled the car out from under it. Tada!









After I got it to this point, I simply lifted up the front end and rotated it away from the jack stands, finally lowering it to the ground.









Getting it into the house was a serious chore! I managed to get it into the kitchen, and then decided to pull out the 'ole longboard. Once again, it didn't fail me!


















The (massive- wow, it's a bit bigger than I was expecting!) treadmill in the upright position:









In the standard flat position:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Figured I'd give a little update here. We've worked sporadically on the treadmill, but enough to gain real distance! I can be on the other side of the room, even sit down and stand up and she doesn't jump off. Tonight we got up to 2.2mph, and she walked for .5 miles (something around 15 mins or so). Very pleased with progress so far!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

lol I was wondering where your cushion on the couch went.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Caledon said:


> lol I was wondering where your cushion on the couch went.


Haha- yeah, I put it back there in case she decided to just stop walking. It's a tile floor, and though there's probably little risk of injury I figured why not...


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is awesome. I have never been able to get a dog to walk on a treadmill. Back in the day I tried with Dallas and Kinsey but when it was determined that neither dog nor human was going to be using the treadmill I sold it and turned the back bedroom into a dog room!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

yeah, that thing is pretty heavy! I got Odin to walk on the treadmill the other day, he keeps wanting to get on so I let him, no big deal for him- he liked it! Except my son wants to join in the fun so we keep stopping.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey I wish someone would hand me treats while exercising- I would do it more often


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

cshepherd9 said:


> That is awesome. I have never been able to get a dog to walk on a treadmill. Back in the day I tried with Dallas and Kinsey but when it was determined that neither dog nor human was going to be using the treadmill I sold it and turned the back bedroom into a dog room!


Pimg has only recently started showing interest in it. I started by walking her on it and not leaving her side. After many iterations, I moved away a little at a time. Since we hadn't used it in a while, I was really shocked when I walked away and sat down- she continued walking! It definitely takes a lot of time and practice. I'd like to get her up to a more typical "dog" pace around 3.2mph or so.



Josie/Zeus said:


> yeah, that thing is pretty heavy! I got Odin to walk on the treadmill the other day, he keeps wanting to get on so I let him, no big deal for him- he liked it! Except my son wants to join in the fun so we keep stopping.


Heavy is an understatement! It's built like a tank... Funny about your son- I often think to myself how cool it would be to have a second one side by side so we can both go on a walk together! haha! How nerdy...



Kris10 said:


> Hey I wish someone would hand me treats while exercising- I would do it more often


You and me both! Unfortunately, Pimg doesn't return the favor! hahaha!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to give mine away, but it is too heavy to get out of the basement.
Congrats to all who succeeded with it. I can't get Abby near it.
Maybe try again sometime down the road.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I purchased a "dog treadmill" last week for Laos' rehab.. he loves it... he's up to 15 minutes at around 3.0 mph. As soon as he hears the turn on "button", he comes running and jumps on it ready to go. This will be great throughout the winter months.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am looking for one for dog and human use. Think I will save the great video posted.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The forceful method shown in the video with the Boxer won't work for all dogs.While many dogs will learn that it is scary from being forced to stay on it, some will decide that it is absolutely terrifying and you'll have a hard time getting them near it. A couple of my dogs have taken right to the treadmill but a couple did not. Something more like this has worked for them:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I will note that I didn't know much, or do a whole lot of shaping when I first started treadmill work for Pimg. I would definitely use the video AgileGSD posted for future dogs.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Are these electric mills or self powered mills I use a slat mill and a carpet mill in doors and a cat mill outdoors 
Do you change the angle of the mill incline or decline


----------

